
RedHat BootHole Update Causes System to Hang After Post - luke0016
https://access.redhat.com/solutions/5272311
======
luke0016
Applies to RHEL, CentOS 7 and CentOS 8 packages.

The actual bug report is here -
[https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1861977](https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1861977)

